# Really useful website about Spain ...



## Canalsman (Sep 23, 2016)

Whilst seeking information about toll roads in Spain, I happened upon this website:

About-Spain.net - discovering real Spain

There's lots of well-researched, well-written and well-presented information to be found.

It's well worth bookmarking and benefiting from the material if you're heading that way ...


----------

